# How many waxes do you own?



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

The detailing bug seems to have well and truly bitten me. I now have over 10 pots of wax and I reckon they will last 40 years at my current rate of use. By this time, I will be lucky to be here or still driving!!

The wife thinks I need to stop buying them. Am I normal for those with a passion for detailing? How many waxes do you have in your detailing collection?


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

5 here for me, AF desire, passion and illusion, petes53 and my latest addition fusso coat by soft99. Have a 2 or 3 sealants also. Passion has been my staple wax, don't like desire or auto finesse waxes in general really apart from illusion which is fab. Petes53 is an awesome wax and my first one, looking forward to fusso though and bsd qd on top


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Probably 20 of the top off my head. How many sets of shoes or handbags does the mrs have? lol 

All about having choice imo. But there is a difference of hoarding them or using them.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've got obsession hybrid 86, obsession itus, britemax vantage, bouncers vanilla ice and rubbish boys juiced edition. Find that fine for my current use. Got 1000p as a sealant if I decide to go down that route.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im down to just the 5.
Still plenty more than I need but not as many as I did have just sitting there looking pretty n not being used.
now have
R222 concours
BMD Taurus
Dodo Supernatural Hybrid
Bouncers Satsuma Rock
Blackfire Midnight Sun.
likewise I have a similar no of sealants


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Probably about 30


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive got 9 at the minute. Soft99 fusso light, ArtdeKostos Obsidian, Bilt Hamber Autobalm,BMD Genesis, Taurus and Revolutions. Autobrite Abyss,Dodo juice Light Fantastic,and one of Magpie V6's concoctions. 
Mike


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

I've got AG HD, DJ Supernatural, DJ Supernatural Hybrid, DJ Doublewax x2, DJ Purple Haze Pro, DJ Blue Velvet Pro, AF Desire, AF Illusion, Bilt Hamber Finis, Bouncers Vanilla Ice, Turtle Wax Ice, Meguiars Yellow 26 plus a few Waxybox small samples. Oops that's more than 10....

Definitely great to have a choice though... a menu of waxes!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

3 for me but I although I'd like more, they'd just sit there gathering dust as there's ltd time / conditions to the amount of times I can actually apply layers of wax.

AF Passion (currently on the Clio topped with Sonus BSD)
G3 Supergloss Paste (1st wax I had and still think it's under rated)
Coli 845

The 'sales section' on here tho keeps tempting me with the waxes that keep coming up, some Fusso Soft99 is one I'd be tempted to try at some point.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Iv got 10

ArtdeKostos Obsidian my new favourite 
Auto Finess desire
Auto Finesse passion 
Auto Finesse spirt (sample)
Auto Finesse Temptation (sample)
Def!tive wax Carrera 
Four obsession wax samples from testing

Iv prob missed one out


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two will do for me, Nattys Blue for the Spring/ Summer and Collinite for Autumn/Winter :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Two will do for me, Nattys Blue for the Spring/ Summer and Collinite for Autumn/Winter :thumb:


Yay, somebody with less than me!!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to have 12 but now I have 6 and these are 30ml or 50ml samples and one big pot , I much prefer small size waxes. Though I don't have time to take care of the car anymore :/


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

17 I think from memory with another on the way as we speak :wall:

It is ridiculous in the cold light of day as rarely get a chance to properly work on the car and gear is only for mine and Mrs car.

It's not just waxes, have 7 or so different fallout removers and probably as many shampoos etc. Literally could not get through them all in a lifetime...

Will it stop me buying? Doubt it, all part of Detailing madness


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

1 for me collinite 476s, Same tub still going strong after 4 years :lol:

Although with me now looking after my mums new car Im tempted by something else. Any ideas? the colour is call shark grey

http://i85.servimg.com/u/f85/11/35/03/56/3008_h24.jpg


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lost count,have given away loads too,if i were to put a conservative estimate on whats I've still got roughly nearer fifty pots.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

4 or 5 hard waxes. 
2-3 spray.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

30+ and a numerous amount of sealants,but they all get used,I just like to see what looks I can get from different combinations,it is a hobby after all(-:.SJ.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I've just recently sold off all my redundant waxes (had about 20), and now just have the four I actually use on a regular basis:

Bouncer's Vanilla Ice
Bouncer's Fortify Winter Wax
Bouncer's Looking Sweet Wheel Wax
Autosmart WAX


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I had 30 odd, about 8 or 9 now, gave them all away.


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Absolutely zero.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

silverfox830 said:


> Absolutely zero.


not for long now your on here :lol:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

None ;o)


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

One. Autoglym HD Wax. And one sealant. Autoglym EGP


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zero carnauba waxes here too - tried a lot but they have all been sold on :thumb: Sealants are another matter :lol: I've whittled it down to just a handful now..

Zaino System (AIO, Z2, Z5, Z6, Z8, Clear Seal)
Gtechniq (C1, C2V3, Silo-seal 1.5)
Menzerna Powerlock
Collinite 845
FK 1000P


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Only 3

Soft99 fusso
Autoglym HD
FK1000p


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i had 15+ at one point.

down to just 3 now.

zymol vintage
swissvax onyx
britemax vantage


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

One!..


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Did have between 60 and 100 between myself and Jay but thinning down as we really only use Obsession waxes


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Colinite 476
ADS ArtDeKostos Obsidian
Zymol conours (sample in an air rifle pellet tin from the great IanFinney)

and that's about it I think 

What more could I need???


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Used to have about a dozen, but now two...

Collonite 915
Optimum Car Wax

As for sealants......


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

You should make a poll, It'd yield some interesting results & expose our issues


----------



## patsf1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I only use simoniz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My list of LSP's

BMD Miura x 2 (one in a wooden pot)
BMD Sirius Show wax x 2 (one in a wooden pot)
BMD Helios x2 (one in a wooden pot)
BMD Taurus
BMD Genesis
BMD Origins
BMD Revolutions (wheel wax)
Def Wax Show Edition
Def Wax E x e m p l a r
Def Wax Edition 89 (pot 89 of 89)
Def Wax 2013 1st Anniversary wax (30 worldwide - pot 29 of 30)
Dodo Juice Orange Crush (glass jar)
Dodo Juice Banana Armour (glass jar)
Dodo Juice Purpe Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Skull Candy
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Zymol Concours
Zymol Titanium
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Glasur
Victoria Concours
Waxamomo Rugged Rhubarb
Bouncers Capture the Rapture
Bouncers Sherbert Fizz
Rubbish Boys Original Edition
Auto Finesse Illusion
R222 Concours Wax
Wolfgang Fuzion
Angel Wax Desirable (sample)
Angelwax Desirable (full size pot)
Car Chem English Oak
Ogle Car Wax Reveal
Ogle Car Wax Element


Waxybox Anniversary wax

Various waxybox sample waxes

3 Obsession Wax prototype waxes



Sealants / Coatings
Gtechniq EXO v1 x 2
Gtechniq EXO v2
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq C2v3
Gtechniq C2v2
Gtechniq C1.5 Silo Seal
(plus every other Gtechniq coating)

********** Wax HCC Pro 

Polish Angel Famous

Auto Finesse Tough Coat

Car Chem Hard Shell (sample)

Car Chem Spray Wax

Bullet Polish Carnauba Spray Wax


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

R222 v low now... on my bm coupe..
Angel Wax Desirable (samples) 5 coats on M3
old megs liquid 
Obsidian new unused 
Raceglaze 55 samples not used 
1 unknown sample ..hard to buff lol.....waxybox wax
nattys blue all gone 
Turtle wax nanotech liq wash/wax ....top up.
AF Illusion sample 
bmd taurus sample

Zaino 5 
Zaino finale

prima amigo on way 
black hole ..
demon shine nebors cars


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Collinitte 476
Angelwax Dark Angel
Juicy Details bubblegum wax
Waxybox Anniversary wax
Poorboy's Natty blue
Big Shiner Pride and Joy
Dodo Juice Orange Crush (panel pot)
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet (panel pot)
Soft99 Fusso Coat
Soft99 Authentic Premium
Chemical Guys Pete's 53
Lots of waxybox samples - including Angelwax Desirable, Autofineese Desire, Candygloss, 50cal Pentawax. 

Sealants I have less of
Chemical Guys Jetseal109 - new formula
Finishkare Ultra Polymer Sealant
Angelwax Ti-22 Titanium
Autobrite To Seal and Protect
AMSeal waxybox sample
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7
Sonax bsd?
Gyeon Wet Coat
Gyeon Bathe+ (does this count?)

Far more than I need :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Too many I forget some 

Swissvax insignis v3
Swissvax endurance 
Swissvax crystal rock
Swissvax rolls Royce 
Swissvax shield
Swissvax onyx x 2 
Swissvax best of show
Swissvax auto balm 200ml and 50ml
Auto finesse illusion 
Angel wax desirable 
Bouncers blue lagoon
Bouncers custom 
Ape custom show
Ape custom hybrid 
Soft99 authentic 
Collinite 476
Zymol atlantique
Zymol concours
Zymol distiny 
Zymol creme
Polish angel fenix
Polish angel majeste de passion 
M&k glitz


Sealant / coatings 

Polish angel cosmic - 200ml 100ml 2x 50ml
Polish angel famous - 100ml 50ml
Polish angel master sealant - 2x 200ml
Gtechniq c2v3 - 500ml
Af Tough coat
Ads raven
Ads spiros 
Ads arron
Ads chem
Modesta bc03
Gtechniq exo v2
Cquk old - 30ml
Cquk new - 50ml
Gtechniq c2v2 
Nanolex premium 
Swissvax nano express 
Liquid elements paint freezer 
Sonax pro net
Nanolex premium matte
Ceramishield pro
Carpro reload 1.5l


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

RG55
RG42
Vics Concs
Colli 845
Megs No16


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just a small collection compaired to some on here but I have, 

Dodo juice rainforest rub
Dodo juice rubbish boys juiced edition
Dodo juice banana armour
Dodo juice blue velevet x3
Dodo juice supernatural hybrid
Dodo juice hard candy 
Dodo juice purple haze
Beaver pro c
Beaver liquid wax
Obssession wax hybrid 86 custom


Loads more but cant remember them at this point, also have a few homebrew waxes


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

FFS Lads!!

Anyone with more than, shall we say 10, needs to sell me some!!

My wife would batter me for having some of the quantities posted, can't fault you at all lads but you don't need them all, sell some!!!! (to me).

Can I ask, how many of us that have posted on this thread have purchased a pot of wax just for the sake of it / on impulse??

Gotta be 80%+ of us surely??


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> FFS Lads!!
> 
> Anyone with more than, shall we say 10, needs to sell me some!!
> 
> ...


Yeah impulse plus some for my own collection of rarer ones


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> FFS Lads!!
> 
> Anyone with more than, shall we say 10, needs to sell me some!!
> 
> ...


Quite a few impulse buys, but I try to make those sample pots.
RG 55 sample pot going on next.
DJ RB JE sample for motorbike (not keen)
DJ PH about a 1/4 down
Bouncers sherbet fizz courtesy of torkertony on here, yet to do a full car
BMD Taurus sample pot, 50ml is a brilliant size, not yet done a full car
Angelwax desirable waxybox sample just finished off.
Vics collectors recently finished
Waxamomo rugged rhubarb, an impulse ebay buy, probably the same to be said for the chap selling it, it is untouched.

I take your point. Most pots suggest 30 coats, which would be 15 times. 3 months duration and that pot lasts nearly four years. Looks like I have about 10 years worth. If you have more than one car then it comes down a bit I suppose.

I now exercise restraint.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I only keep what I feel is the best for each purpose. 
I get rid if anything else. 

I have a super luxury wax
Comp is my go to wax
And I have r222 as it's the easiest ever

I also a wheel wax and a ptfe wax for door shuts and high usage cars. 

I like to keep a small specific collection rather than hoard.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

blackfire blackice
vics red
fk1000p
bmd helios
tub of wax/sealant mix up bought off magpie
artdeshine obsidian

sonax pns
sonax npt
sonax brilliant wax npt
sonax bsd


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*28 i think.*


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

used to have 2. now 1.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just 2 tubs and 1 spray is all I have gotten so far.

AG HD Wax , G3 SuperGloss Paste and spray on AG Express Wax (Aqua Wax).

.... I'll get me coat ...


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I've got more than I need but less than I want. About 16 waxes so nothing In comparison to some of the Waxophiles on here.

Today I used my Bouncer's Vanilla Ice for the first time this year. It's good to crack open something which has been pushed aside every once in a while. Variety is the spice of life as they say.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got one wax. That's all I need. 

I really don't see the point of spending lots of money for things to sit in the cupboard.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I've got one wax, that I rarely use! 

Sealants for me now!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Chemical guys 50/50
Chemical guys celeste
Chemical guys ezyme
Chemical guys jetseal
Swissvax autobahn 
Swissvax best of show
Zymol titanium
Car chem luxury wax connoisseur 
Car chem nano shell
Meguiars nxt wax
Meguiars stage 3 carnauba wax
Autoglym hd wax


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Used to have loads but sold most of my collection on after using them and sticking with what I liked. Now I have:

RG Black Label
Zymol Destiny
ArtDe Obsidian 
DefWax "Heinz 57" limited pot
Dodo SN panel pot
Colli 845

Pretty good for me :lol:

Sealant list:

Polish Angel Master Sealant
CQUK
Max Protect V1 & V2
AdS 2K
CarPro Dlux
Reload
Gtech C4/5 (so C1 really)
Gtech C1.5

Wolfs Body Wrap
Wolfs Hard Body



So still too much, yet it feels like not enough :wall:

And yes, pretty much all of it was bought because I wanted them, never because I needed them. That's the bug for you.......


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not as many as Mr. Elsworth ..


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Just 2 tubs and 1 spray is all I have gotten so far.
> 
> AG HD Wax , G3 SuperGloss Paste and spray on AG Express Wax (Aqua Wax).
> 
> .... I'll get me coat ...


Mate, nothing wrong with those.
Like me, a very ltd amount you have there. I always wanted HD Wax but always wanted it for less than sellers were asking!!

How do you find the G3 SG Paste? I think it's very easy to use with superb beading.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

I've accumulated stuff over the years and this is off the top of my head
I've not brought anything in a long time as I went a bit OTT when I first got into it

Zymol glasur
Swissvax glacier
Dodo supernatural V1
Dodo light fantastic (glass)
Dodo orange crush (glass)
Dodo DW double
Dodo banana armour
Dodo hard candy
Dodo diamond white
Dodo blue velvet 
Vics concours 
Vics collectors 
R222
CG's XXX
CG's Petes '53
CG's 50/50
AG HD
megs #16
AS wax
Sonax extreme

Sealants 

Zaino Z2
CG's jet seal
CG's black light
CG's V7
AG EGP
Nanolex paint & wheel
Dodo red mist


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Angelwax Dark Angel
Angelwax Guardian
Angelwax Desireable
Autofinesse Illusion 
Autofinesse Desire
Chemical Guys 50/50 v2
Chemical Guys xxx
Chemical Guys pete 53
Victoria Concours
Victoria Collectors
Victoria Hybrid
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Concours
Zymol Ital
Def***intive Number One
Def***intive Carrera Edition
Def***intive Obique
Bouncers 22
Bouncers Satsuma Rock
Bouncers Sherbet Fizz
Bouncers Capture the Rapture
Bouncers Blue lagoon
Collinite 476
Collinite 915
Collinte 845
3M Show wax
King of Gloss darkedition
Premium Authentic wax red edition
Fusso dark 
Pinnacle Sovereign
Blackfire Midnight Sun
Wolfgang Fuzion
Dodo Juice Purplehaze Pro
DodoJuice Supernatural
DodoJuice Supernatural Hybrid
Autosmart Wax
Autoglym HD Wax
Simoniz Original
Turtlewax Ice
Nattys Red Edition
Chemical Guys Cherry wet wax
P21s Concours


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Waxes

Midnight Sun
Black Ice 3oz
Fuzion
Black Label Syn3rgy

Naviwax Dark
Soft 99 Fusso Coat Dark

BMD Sirius dark edition 160ml (Cocobolo wood)

SNH panel pot
RBJE Redux
RBJE Redux
Golden Edition
Golden Edition
Orange Crush glass jar (95%)
Light Fantastic glass jar (80%)

200 ml glass jars
Def Wax Club Edition
Def Wax 0stendo
Def Wax Show Wax
Def Wax Mystery 89
Def Wax Du5us custom
Def Wax Anniversary Wax Aluminum
Def Wax Du5us Aluminum
Def Wax Ex3mplar custom
Def Wax Synthetic

Def Wax 0stendo sample
Def Wax Heinz 57 50ml
Def Wax Number One sample
Def Wax Roso Cera sample
Def Wax Duru5 sample
Def Wax Synerg y sample

Wax Tailor Black 30ml

Engel 50ml
Valentine Wax sample 30ml
Migliore Presedenziale sample

SV Insignis v3
AF Desire

Bouncer DW love 50ml
Bouncers DW love 50ml
Triple Twelve 250 ml
Sherbert Fizz 100ml
22 100ml
22 250ml (limited)
Vanilla Ice sample - Bouncers one off
Satsuma Waxstock 30 ml
Blue Lagoon
Moonshine 50ml
Forgotten Wax B12


SON1C Protowax 38r sample
Charm Homebrew (Korean sample)
Victoria Concours wax panel pot


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Er 2 here. 2 of the best imo. 
BMD SIRIUS DARK EDITION 
DODO JUICE SUPERNATURAL HYBRID 

Godly waxes. Just wish I had BMD Taurus now.. :buffer:

T


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have 

Bouncers Satsuma Rock
Dodo Juice Banana Armour glass jar.
Dodo Juice Purple haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Mate, nothing wrong with those.
> Like me, a very ltd amount you have there. I always wanted HD Wax but always wanted it for less than sellers were asking!!
> 
> How do you find the G3 SG Paste? I think it's very easy to use with superb beading.


 I got the HD Wax for £25 off Amazon, which is far more reasonable than the £44 Halfords want !!

I didn't really have any experience of hard wax's before joining DW; had tried Simoniz hard wax many years ago and thought it far, far too much like hard work :doublesho So switched to MER liquid polish maintained with various wash n wax's and more recently had been using AG SRP + EGP twice yearly which did the job for me and kept the car looking very nice for a few months at a time.

I do really rate the HD wax; easy on and a fabulous deep shine. I don't know how it compares it to more expensive wax's though.

Got the G3 SuperGloss paste wax free from G3 themselves on here; they kindly sent me a free tub because I was the first to post about spotting and buying their Clay Mitt in Halfords !! 

Tried it on the wifes car about 6 weeks ago and it still looks great. Am really impressed with the butter softness and also the waffle applicator pad - makes it a doddle to apply and buff off quickly.

There isn't that much difference between the two IMO, but I think the HD Wax edges it with a more deep and lustrous shine. The G3 is definitely a premium product.

Couldn't put my finger on the difference, but the HD wax just seems to really stand out and give more depth to the paint.

The other product I now use is AG Aqua Wax, which I really rate because you can spread it over glass, rubber and plastic trim which makes it super fast to go around the car with. Very decent finish too considering it comes from a spray bottle.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Wheelzntoys, as well as triptdi, do you have more money than sense? Or a lot of cars to apply wax to? That is a serious amount of purchasing!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

pinch said:


> Wheelzntoys, as well as triptdi, do you have more money than sense? Or a lot of cars to apply wax to? That is a serious amount of purchasing!


Don't forget that a lot of people haven't stated their pot sizes. For all we know, a lot of these waxes in peoples collections could just be samples. There's nothing like holding the proper full sized wax pot in your hands while your applying imh. Makes it a pleasure to wax by hand as well, if the wax is a good'un


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Just looking at some of the list people own. That's a lot of wax lol.
But has chewy mentioned it could be sample sizes as well.

I probably only owe seven full size wax.


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Chemical guys wax:
Pete s 53 
50/50
Celeste dettaglio v1/v2
Vintage wax 
E zyme
Lava 

And I have dodo juice wax as collection wax


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I have many waxes from all brands.
I just got AF Illusion and was REALLY surprise on how good is it,its a true show wax,paint look just amazing,better then much expansive waxes from hi end brands.
I recommend it highly!.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Meguiar's NXT tech paste wax which is nice to use and gives a lovely gloss but durability is quite poor,
Dodo Juice orange crush (sample pot) smells amazing,
Collinite 915 which is by far my favourite. Smells nice, goes on and buffs off so easily and durability is amazing.

Chris


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I've gotten rid of a few, these are what currently remain

Angelwax Bodywax
Autoglym HD Wax
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Blackfire Midnight Sun
Bouncer's 22
Bouncer's Satsuma Rock
Collinite 845 (liquid)
Prima Banana Gloss (liquid)
Optimum Car Wax (liquid spray wax)
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Sonax Premium Class Wax
Victoria Chaos 
Victoria Concours
Zymol Glasur
Dodo Juice Hard Candy (panel pot but all the above are standard sizes)
Migliore Primo (panel pot)
Blackfire BlackICE sample I really did not like this one

I probably should get rid of a few more as I use sealants or coatings far more frequently these days.

The short list of waxes I still have a jones to try
Victoria Collectors and maybe Victoria Hybrid
ArtDeShine ArtDeKotso Obsidian Wax
RaceGlaze Black Label
Swissvax Concorso
possibly something from BMD or Def******e
maybe Angelwax Guardian or Dark Angel


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Its worth repeating...absolutely zero.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

silverfox830 said:


> Its worth repeating...absolutely zero.


Why Zero ?

Do you use sealants instead or something ?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

One :thumb:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

im liking this thread,seeing all the different waxes etc people have spent there hard earned on. me i have about 10 different waxes but would still add to if something takes my fancy.


----------



## bjb (Apr 26, 2014)

One. Finis-wax.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

pinch said:


> Wheelzntoys, as well as triptdi, do you have more money than sense? Or a lot of cars to apply wax to? That is a serious amount of purchasing!


A bit judgemental there buddy, last time I checked there was no limit to how many of anything peeps spend *their* money on........


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, I've had many different ones that I've bought and sold on, but this is what I'm now left with....

Swissvax Crystal Rock
Swissvax Mirage
Swissvax Shield
Blackfire midnight sun
Raceglaze blacklabel
Mitchell and King Pioneer V2 in alu pot
Oglewax Custom Reveal Wax
Oglewax Summit
Oglewax Element
Chemical guys 50/50
D£finitve wax Numb£r One
D£finitive wax M.agnum 0pus
D£finitive wax Anniversary in alu pot
D£finitive wax 0stendo Ruby edition
D£finitve wax Custom blend in alu pot
D£finitive wax 0stendo in Alu pot
D£finitive wax Carrera
D£finitve wax D1rectors edition
D£finitive Wax Ub1que
D£finitive wax Syn£rgy
D£finitve wax '89 edition
D£finitive wax R0tundus
D£finitive wax Sh0w Glaze
D£finitive wax CIub edition
D£finitve wax Beadology - due to arrive

Sample pots :
BMD Taurus
BMD Miura
Zymol Vintage
Dodo Juice salute the fruit
Auto finesse Desire


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

pinch said:


> Wheelzntoys, as well as triptdi, do you have more money than sense? Or a lot of cars to apply wax to? That is a serious amount of purchasing!


Use what you have got in life to get what you want out of life.

If buying and collecting exotic car wax's give people a buzz and makes them happy, then its money well spent.


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

I've just binned about 7 or 8 different 'budget' wax products that I've accumulated over the years... Before joining this Forum, I thought they were ok, but having been 'educated' I now realise I've been wasting my time.

With a new car on the way I've decided that I'm now going to splash out on some quality treatments and kit!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

you better had them sent to someone, for instance me


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

what were these binned products?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

BF bought a tub of Harly years ago for him which he hardly touched. I have a panel pot of DJ White Diamond. And a sample of Pinnicle Souveran, which there maybe enough for a car now.
Trying sealants out now though so not getting any more.

I think choice is good, panel pots are great for that, and I would've liked more.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

BH Finis
BH Auto Balm
BH Hydra Wax
Ogle Wax Summit
Menzerna Color Lock
Raceglaze 4X4
Collinite 476
Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

Binned Products? - They were just the run-of-the-mill mix from local Halfords... purchased with ease of application in mind (rather than best results).. to be honest, I can't remember what they all were - they were mostly trigger spray bottles.. I think the best one was the most recent one I was using - Autoglym Super Resin Polish, which was pretty good but didn't last very long (beading wise) but that was down to last dregs anyway.

I now have an almost empty shelf to fill up!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

1. liqui moly lack-glanz-creme
2. autofinesse tough coat
3. sonax brilliant shine detailer
4. mafra last touch express


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

AG HD
Bouncers VI
Bouncers love DW
Naviwax Ultimate = 50ml
Auto finesse Spirit = sample
Auto finesse Desire = sample
Angelwax Desirable = sample
Britemax Vantage = 50ml
Madcow slick66
Several waxybox samples

Now looking for a show/summer wax, any suggestions?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

2many have a look ure self


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

southwest10 said:


> 2many have a look ure self


Stunning collection mate.


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Absolutely zero....and proud of it.


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

i dont own waxes i preferre Gtechniqs nano sealents if i was getting a wax it would be victoria's line of waxes


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

silverfox830 said:


> Absolutely zero....and proud of it.


Explain yourself young man, or lady


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Collinite 845, Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax and a tiny sample of Angelwax Guardian.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just in process of whittling mine down as I'm going sealants


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Having paired my wax collection right down, it has grown a little bit again:



Other waxes I currently have that are not pictured:
Autosmart WAX
Soft99 Fusso Coat Light 12 Month


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm, I have been sing sealants for ages now, but yesterday I waxed a car and I really enjoyed it!

I used P21s, and the pot was nearly empty!
I also have Dodo Purple something
Collinite 915
Werkstat Carnuaba
Gtech spray wax (discontinued now)
erm I think that's it !


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

ohw Danwel ill guess u needed 2 sale some


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

1. collinite 845 for winter
2. pb nattys blue for summer
and a couple of sealants.


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

If i include my Dodo juice panel pots and all the sample size jars. 59 (missing 50cal Pentawax, that was sitting in the fridge) jars .


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

This one soon


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Just collinite :thumb:


----------

